# IORY 5011 and IORY 5012



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I took this picture yesterday here in Cincinnati of IORY 5011 and IORY 5012 moving some Gondola Cars along the Lunken Airfield siding. This was at the McCullough Street/Eastern Avenue Interchange. 

Interesting bit about the IORY 5011 engine, it was built in December 1980 as a Burlington Northern engine for SLSF (St. Louis San Fransisco). Interesting history of the engine, and amazing to see that it is still in service after 30 years as well. 

Just thought I would post a picture here. Enjoy. 

Having worked as a photographer at one point in my 20 year AV Career (2015 will be my 20th year doing Corporate Audio Visual); it wasn't until 2012 that I started snapping photos of Railroad equipment in my free time.   

Here you go....


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Great shot! Nice composition, I have always liked rail shots that tapered off to the horizon, directs the eye smoothly between foreground and background.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice shot. I'm pretty sure I've seen those locs parked near the location the 6th Street viaduct connects with River Rd. (Not far from where the old Amtrack station was.)


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rip Track said:


> Nice shot. I'm pretty sure I've seen those locs parked near the location the 6th Street viaduct connects with River Rd. (Not far from where the old Amtrack station was.)


IORY runs about 570 miles of track in various parts of Ohio, Indiana and Michigan- from what I have read. They are a subsidary of Genessee and Wyoming. 

Are there any good vantage points near the 6th Street Viaduct to see any trains when they move through? Let me know...


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Tough call on vantage sites, with all the construction going on. You might have luck further west on River Rd. You might have to park on the west bound side of the road, and walk across the east bound side, to the wall where you should be able to see the trains. 

Further down River Rd, on the left side (heading west), is Riverside Park. Trains roll right past the parking lot and ball fields. Turn left at Idaho St. to get to the park entrance. 

You can also try Anderson Ferry Rd. After it intersects River Rd., it crosses the tracks and ends at the ferry. (Also a left turn if heading west.)

Be very careful at any of these areas. Lots of traffic, and bit a tough neighborhood.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Bad news for the IORY at River Rd. Nobody hurt, but apparently the truck driver has decided to give up driving.

http://www.wcpo.com/news/local-news/train-saws-off-trailer-as-semi-crosses-tracks-in-riverside


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting about IORY 4082. I think I have taken some pics of that loco before over by Lunken Airport... Yeesh. Glad no one was hurt. But this is a prime example of that rail crossing needing to be outfitted with a crossing gate and bells...


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

It's been a long time since I've been there, but I recall the intersection at Anderson Ferry being a tricky place to cross. Especially for cars coming off the ferry from the Kentucky side. The cars would come up from the ferry, and if the light at the intersection was red, the line would quickly build back towards the tracks. I can't recall anyone ever getting hit there, but I wouldn't be surprised if a few did.


----------

